# Massey Silver Ribbon w/wooden rims



## thebikeguy

*1890s? Massey Silver Ribbon w/wooden rims*

........................


----------



## John Jordan

*Massey Silver Ribbon*

Hello Bike Guy,
I too have a Massey Silver Ribbon and I hope others jump in on this chat with information on the bicycle.  Mine is complete and I am now going through the cleaning process and also to mount new spokes, tubes and tires.  What was there rotted off.  However, the rims are quite sound and I am going to try to make sure they stay that way.  I belive it would be hickory.  
What I would like to find out from the forum is the paint palette and the rim treatment.  Was there a pin stripe on the rims for example?   My fenders have half the black paint falling off but fortunately, there is no deep rust so it should take a paint job.  I dislike painting old things but if the paint is off. you have to do something with it.  The frame however, still has the paint, it looks deep green to me.  What was the bright work done in?  Polished nickel I pressume.  That's all I know so far.  Stay in touch.  jj


----------



## militarymonark

post some pictures i'd love to see it


----------



## thebikeguy

yyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## thebikeguy

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## thebikeguy

??????????????????????????


----------



## thebikeguy

moved away


----------



## CCM Rider

*More info on CCM brands...*

Hi BikeGuy,

I'm not sure if you made any searches, but sometimes libraries contain (for reference only) older catalogues. I came accross this one in particular which is available to buy:

http://www.lulu.com/content/867262

It's a reprint of the CCM  "1918 Bicycle Accessories Catalog and Repair Guide".

I know also that the Transportation and Technology museum in Ottawa has an extensive collection. These will surely have details on paint, models, and accessories.

Hope that helps.

CCM Rider


----------



## thebikeguy

/////////////////////////


----------



## lorne-shields

*Massey Harris Art Nouveau Poster*

Perhaps someone might enjoy the view.  This is an original poster residing in my collection.  Printed ca 1900.  Internal measurement of frame is 48-1/2". 






Regards, Lorne


----------

